# LED Trellis



## waltwalt (May 28, 2009)

I've been doing some research into LED growing and it seems that they are good for vegging with mixed to poor results for flowering.
I've also read that LED's cause your plants to stretch for the LED lights, I'm not sure on the detrimental effects of stretchy plants, but it seems that building a trellis of low-powered proper-spectrum LED's might fill in some much needed light down below. I think this would be best used in conjunction with either a HID or FLO setup overtop.
I don't have a grow setup so I can't experiment with this idea but am just curious if anyone else here has any thoughts on it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 6, 2009)

im newer to growing myself waltwalt.. stretchinch a plant to me makes it weeker you get less bud sites to height ratio. so where there would be a 4 foot plant with 4-5 nots you can have the same size of plant with 30+ so more branches means more bud.. under lighing boxes and plants can get costly.. 

fluors are good and cheap for veg. low heat and you can keep them 2" off the tops of plants, down fall is your moving your lights daily.

HID is he way to go for good strong light. costs a lil more to run but in the long run it pays for its self.

if anyone has any thoughts on what i have said please feel free to correct me lol


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 6, 2009)

Yo Ho Guys,

    The comments that you guys have made as far as vegging is pretty much right on the head. CFL's (grow lights), can be wonderful for the veg.
  I am currently running a veg with 6 four foot grow tubes, and a 90 watt Illuminator tri band LED. I can see an amazing difference.
 Where I am lost at myself is what each tomorrow will bring as far as LED's. The new more powerful one's are doing a better job than my MH can do. Very low temps, but enough to keep my box between 76*-82* degrees...
   I'm still checking all this out, but I'm lovin it so far, I'm happy with no heat footprint, and these LED's put out the right wavelengths for the plants, also I have no signs of stretching at all., Will try to grab a few pics for you guys...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

